# Besoin aide pour install OS X 10.3 sur iMac G3



## LedZeFred (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite ré-installer, pour un ami, un vieux iMac Bondy Blue de 2000, G3, 350MGZ, 256Mo
Avec les CD de 10.3 Panther.

Je ne me souvient pas si on peut formater le disque avant d'installer ?
Pour les mises à jour, je crois qu'on peut installer la 10.3.9 Combo, elle contient toutes les mises à jour ?

Quels utilitaires ou logiciels complémentaires me conseillez-vous pour ce vieux iMac ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Août 2012)

Oui tu peux tu boot sur le CD puis avant de lancer l'installation tu vas sur barre de menu et tu lances utilitaire de disque


----------



## LedZeFred (9 Août 2012)

Merci ! et pour les autres question ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Août 2012)

La combo oui contient une grosse partie... mais il peut y avoir d'autre mises à jour à faire... la mise à jour logiciel le dira

Coté applis ... ça va être chaud de trouver des truc encore compatibles  regarde là http://mac.oldapps.com


----------



## LedZeFred (9 Août 2012)

Merci pour le lien !


----------

